# Angelboot selber bauen



## SpinnerFreund (14. November 2010)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander. 

Ich möchte einmal hier von meinen Erlebnissen des letzten Wochenendes berichten und habe im Anschluß noch ein zwei Fragen.

Zu aller erst einmal ein paar Daten zu mir:

Mein Name ist Dirk und ich wohne so lange ich denken kann auf Deutschlands schönster und größter Insel. Ich habe am 09.10.2010 meine Fischereischeinprüfung gemacht und bin seit dem Tage ständig irgendwo an Rügens Gewässer zu finden um Zander, Hecht oder Barsch zu fangen.

Nun war ich am vergangenen Samstag den 06.November in Lietzow am Jasmunder Bodden unterwegs und zwar nicht am GJB wie alle anderen, sonder am KJB ganz allein wie es aussah. Ich war kaum da, sah ich schon wie größere Fische aus dem Wasser sprangen und das Kleinzeugs jagte. 

Gleich beim zweiten Wurf, hakte ich einen stattlichen Blei von knapp 50 cm, welchen ich gleich wieder in sein Element setzte, da ich auf andere Zielfische aus war.

Zwei drei Würfe später, hakte ich wieder auf einen 10ner Jigkopf mit 6 cm Gummifisch etwas großes. Diesmal war es ein 64 cm Hecht, welcher auf meinen Köder einstieg. 

Es war ein super Tag für mich, denn so in der Art ging es weiter. Es folgten auf den Hecht noch 2 maßige Barsche von knapp unter 30 cm, ein 46 cm Barsch und zum Schluß mit dem letzten Wurf ein weiterer Hecht von 55 cm. Dies alles als Landangler, womit ich bereits äusserst zufrieden war.

Um dann aber noch einen drauf zu setzten, kam ohne dass ich ihn bemerkte ein älterer Herr und sah mir beim fischen zu. Er ist selber Angler, wie sich heraus stellte und erzählte mir gerade in dem Moment als der Drill mit dem 46 cm Barsch anfing, von seinem hier größten Fang: Barsch von 37 cm...

Ich meinte nach dem vermessen des 46 iger dann zu ihm: " Dann hab ich Dich nun bereits überholt", worauf er mir von seinem Boot erzählte. Als er mit seinen Ausführungen fertig war, fragte er mich ob ich denn auch ein Boot hätte, was ich verneinte. 

Da sah er mich an und fragte, ob ich denn eines haben möchte, er hat da noch was in seiner Garage stehen. Will auch nichts für haben, Hauptsache weg...

Ich dachte ich höre nicht richtig...

Ich also noch ein paar Würfe gemacht und dann mit ihm zu seiner Garage, Boot anschauen. Alles soweit OK, dachte ich mir, Termin für den nächsten Tag abgesprochen und am Sonntag abgeholt.

Nun bin ich also Besitzer eines Bootsrumpfes, welchen ich mir ab dem kommendem Frühjahr fertig machen will und habe hier ein paar Fragen:

1. Kennt wer diesen Bootstyp / diese Form und kann mir etwas hierzu berichten ?
2. Kann ich am Bug die obere Abdeckung zum Großteil entfernen um mehr Platz im Innenraum zu haben, ohne die Stabilität zu beeinträchtigen? 

Wie auf Bild 3 hoffentlich zu sehen, möchte ich alles schraffierte weg nehmen. Ich habe vor, diesen Rumpf wie ein Bass Boat umzugestalten. Es ist natürlich nicht so groß und bekommt auch nur nen kleinen Motor, aber ich möchte gerne 2 Sitze und etwas Ablagen einrichten...

Wer kann mir hier Auskunft geben und etwas weiter helfen?


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Tach auch,

am Bug würd´ich höchstens bis zur ersten Aussteifung schneiden, sonst musste zuvor den 
Bootskörper innerlich und äusserlich stabilisieren-sonst gerät es ausser Form.

Den Begriff "Bass Boat" musste nochmals weiter erklären, es gibt verschiedene Varianten davon.
Solltest Du damit meinen, den Innenboden weit erhöht zu bauen kann ich Dir nur davon abraten- sofern Du das Boot auf Boddengewässern nutzen möchtest.
Das Boot wird sonst zu kippelelig.

Damit Du erstmal einen Vorgeschmack bekommst, schau in den Thread " Shetland Alaska Projekt" rein- Boardie Volkerma hat das schon ordentlich und gewissenhaft durchgezogen.


----------



## Sterni01 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Ich würde die Nußschale so lassen !
Es ist Stauraum, welchen du grade auf Rügen brauchst ! Die WSP will Anker, Toplicht, Ankerball usw. immer sehen !
Und so viel würdest du auch nicht gewinnen !
Hinten nen kleinen Motor ran und gut !


----------



## minden (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Schau mal hier...

http://jigfanatics.de/angelboote/bootstuning/index.html

http://jigfanatics.de/angelboote/bootsumbau/gfk.html

Allerdings sieht deine Schale recht klein und niedrig aus...da muss man acht geben dass man es nicht schwer macht...sonst ist das nix für große Gewässer....


----------



## SpinnerFreund (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

@Dorschbremse:
so in etwa wie in hier http://jigfanatics.de/angelboote/bootsumbau/gfk.html

nur möchte ich die Bugplatte weiter unten lassen. Ich bin mir eben nicht sicher, ob es wirklich seine Form behält, wenn ich den Frontbereich weg nehme...

@Sterni: 
wegen WSP weiß ich bereits bescheid. Das geht auch in Ordnung nach dem Umbau. Nur habe ich vor 2 Stühle einzubauen und das ist wenn ich es so wie bisher lasse nicht machbar. Da ich eh dran bauen muss, kann ich es auch gleich komplett und richtig machen 
Den von Dir genannten Beitrag schau ich mir gleich mal an.

@minden: 
Danke für die Links, da bin ich seit kurzen regelmäßig um Infos zu finden :q


Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*



SpinnerFreund schrieb:


> @Dorschbremse:
> so in etwa wie in hier http://jigfanatics.de/angelboote/bootsumbau/gfk.html
> 
> nur möchte ich die Bugplatte weiter unten lassen. Ich bin mir eben nicht sicher, ob es wirklich seine Form behält, wenn ich den Frontbereich weg nehme...
> aber ich bin mir sicher daß nicht




Dieses Boot ist schätzungsweise 70cm länger, 20cm breiter als das Deinige und hat vermutlich auch ein paar cm mehr an "Freibord".
Aber nur geschätzt, weil Maße haste noch nicht genannt.

Ich würds lassen, den ollen Zwischenboden rausschneiden und einen neuen Boden auf simpler Traglattung aufbauen-fertig.

Über kurz oder lang wirste eh auf was anderes/größeres umsatteln- da würd ich nicht zu viel Geld und Mühe reinbuttern

Gruß, Kai


----------



## minden (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Über kurz oder lang wirste eh auf was anderes/größeres umsatteln- da würd ich nicht zu viel Geld und Mühe reinbuttern
> 
> Gruß, Kai



Da würd ich auch (fast) meine Hand für ins Feuer legen....
Aber so haste schonmal dein erstes Testobjekt...


----------



## volkerm (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Mach Dir nicht zu viel Arbeit, und setz den Schwerpunkt nicht so hoch.
Der letzte Punkt wird m.E. oft zu wenig beachtet.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## heinmama (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Hallo,

erst einmal zu deinem Bootstyp:

Das ist ein Speedboot gewesen, vorne wo der Buegel ist; war auch mal ein Lenkrad und eine Steuerung fuer den Motor.
Eine Sitzbank war auch mal da.
Das L och in der Schale ist auch zugefuegt worden.

Zu Deinem Umbau:
Das vordere Deck kannst Du wegsaegen, mußt aber einen
Rand im Verlauf des anderen Randes stehen lassen.
Die Sitze sollte man nicht zu hoch anbringen da. 
Das Loch in der Schale sollte man wieder abdichten, so das kein Wasser eindringen kann. Wenn das Loch offen beibt; wird es bei Regen volllaufen und sinken.

Ich hoffe dir ein wenig geholfen zu haben und wuensch Dir viel Spass.

Gr.
Heinmama


----------



## heinmama (14. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*



minden schrieb:


> Schau mal hier...
> 
> http://jigfanatics.de/angelboote/bootstuning/index.html
> 
> ...


----------



## SpinnerFreund (15. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Ich werde mal sehen was passiert, wenn ich die komplette Oberschale abnehme. Dann kann ich immer noch entscheiden, ob ich es weg nehme oder stehen lasse...

Die Arbeit werde ich mir definitiv machen, da ich sowas zur Entspannung sehr gerne mache und in Übung bleibe. 

Der Boden muss sowieso gemacht werden und dann kann ich es auch gleich richtig machen. Dass die Löcher in der Oberschale und sonst wo dicht gemacht werden, versteht sich da ja von selbst.

Des weiteren habe ich vor 2 Lenzpumpen ( zweckentfremdete Scheibenwaschpumpen eines PKW´s ) zu verbauen, so spare ich mir das Getue mit einer Pütz. Autobatterie wird dann in der Garage regelmäßig frisch geladen und fertig..   :q

@Heinmama:

Wenn Du sagst, dieser Typ nennt sich Speedboot, weißt Du vielleicht noch mehr drüber? Was war für diesen Typ als Motorisierung vorgesehen, wo wurde es gebaut etc.???

Danke und Gruß  #h
Dirk


----------



## heinmama (15. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Hallo,

dieser Typ wurde in den siebziger jahren gebaut, und wurde 
mit ca. max. 8-9 ps betrieben.

Ueber die Marke kann ich dir nichts sagen.In den 7O er Jahren waren Glastron ; Seilco marktfuehrend.
Evtl. mal in einem Bootforum nachfragen.
http://www.boote-forum.de

Gr.

heinmama


----------



## SpinnerFreund (16. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Hallo Heinmama,

da hab ich den Thread ebenfalls rein gestellt, ein paar Antworten gab es auch. Werd mal mit den Info´s von Dir nochmals suchen #6

Danke und Gruß
Dirk


----------



## SpinnerFreund (21. November 2010)

*Umbauphase hat begonnen...*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe dann am gestrigen Samstag mit der Umbauphase begonnen.
Ich habe den oberen Boden entfernt und die Spanten heraus genommen, sowie den vorderen Teil der Oberschale entfernt.

Die Spanten habe ich erst einmal zwischen gelagert, um sie später als Schablonen für die neuen Spanten verwenden zu können.
Der Boden bekommt eine neue Platte, welche ich ein laminieren werde. Unten drunter werde ich zwei Pumpen von einer Scheibenwaschanlage anbringen, welche eventuelles Wasser nach außen befördern werden. Da der obere Boden mit einem zu geringen Abstand zum Rumpf befestigt sein wird und somit für eine Pütz kaum Platz sein wird. Diese wird also dann wohl nur bei massivem Wassereinbruch Verwendung finden...

Im Anhang findet ihr die aktuellen Fotos, um euch mal einen Überblick der Bausubstanz machen zu können. Im Heck war etwas Schaum zu finden, von dem ich annehme, dass es Bauschaum ist und diesen jemand eingebracht hat, um etwas abzudichten. Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass der Schaum als Auftriebskörper diente, oder was meint ihr???

Weitere Baumaßnahmen, werde ich dann immer in diesem Thread kommentieren 

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## heinmama (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Hallo,

Deine Entspannungsarbeit sieht schon relativ gut aus.
Ich denke auch mal das jemand mit Bauschaum ein Lock oder evtl. einen Riss reparieren/stabilisieren.

Pu Schaum ist eigentlich für den Einsatz im Bootsbau ungeignet, da es Wasser aufnimmt. Dein Projektfortschritt finde ich bisher ganz ordentlich.
Staubte sicher ganz ordentlich Deine Flexaktion, oder???

Viel Spaß noch beim Arbeiten und entspannen!!

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## SpinnerFreund (22. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Dein Projektfortschritt finde ich bisher ganz ordentlich.
> Staubte sicher ganz ordentlich Deine Flexaktion, oder???
> ...



Naja es ging, war ja unter freiem Himmel |supergri
Werde mal sehen wann ich weiter machen kann, nun kommt ja erstmal Schnee wie es aussieht #q

Gruß


----------



## tino2007 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Super idee mit dem Boot! Schaut für mich als Laie eigentlich ganz gut aus.... und so ein böötchen hätt ich wahrhaftig auch gerne!

Abgesehen von der Entspannung... hast du dir mal gedanken darüber gamacht was der spaß kostet (Material) und ob sich das Projekt auch finaziell lohnt?

Alles Gute und halt uns am Laufenden!


----------



## Angler-Flo (24. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*



tino2007 schrieb:


> Super idee mit dem Boot! Schaut für mich als Laie eigentlich ganz gut aus.... und so ein böötchen hätt ich wahrhaftig auch gerne!
> 
> Abgesehen von der Entspannung... hast du dir mal gedanken darüber gamacht was der spaß kostet (Material) und ob sich das Projekt auch finaziell lohnt?
> 
> Alles Gute und halt uns am Laufenden!



Es lohnt sich schon, da er es ja sehr Preisgünstig bekommen hat  
Und wenn er Spaß dran hat lohnt es sichschon - und am Schluss ist es ja dochein Boot nach Marke Eigenbau. Ich spreche da aus erfahrung. Habe anfang des Jahres ein Boot in ähnlichem Zustand nur mit Loch im Boden aufgebaut und restauriert. 

Die arbeit ist SEHR STAUBIG mit der Flex ... ich hab manchmal echt übel ausgesehen nach einem "Arbeitstag" am Boot. 

An den TE kann ich nur sagen, wenn fragen da sind vllt. kann ich Dir helfen ... melde dich einfach. 
An sonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben. Sicher wird es nicht immer leicht, aber glaub mir es lohnt sich.


----------



## SpinnerFreund (25. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> An den TE kann ich nur sagen, wenn fragen da sind vllt. kann ich Dir helfen ... melde dich einfach.
> An sonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß und vor allem Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben. Sicher wird es nicht immer leicht, aber glaub mir es lohnt sich.



Ich denke auch dass es sich lohnen wird. Materialien werden etwas Geld verschlingen, ganz klar. Aber im Endeffekt wird es ein Boot wie ich es gebrauchen kann, hoffe ich zumindest. Bin ja handwerklich nicht soo schlecht und traue mir dies zu.

Mit dem auf dem laufenden halten geht klar, da ich den Thread hier fortführen werde, sobald es neues gibt. Wird wohl dauern, denn nun kommt ja leider erst einmal der Schnee  |gr:

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## Angler-Flo (25. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*



SpinnerFreund schrieb:


> Ich denke auch dass es sich lohnen wird. Materialien werden etwas Geld verschlingen, ganz klar. Aber im Endeffekt wird es ein Boot wie ich es gebrauchen kann, hoffe ich zumindest. Bin ja handwerklich nicht soo schlecht und traue mir dies zu.
> 
> Mit dem auf dem laufenden halten geht klar, da ich den Thread hier fortführen werde, sobald es neues gibt. Wird wohl dauern, denn nun kommt ja leider erst einmal der Schnee  |gr:
> 
> ...



Jo klar. Du musst es so sehen, die Materalien verschlingen klar etwas - habe ich auch gespürt  ... Aber es ist lang nicht so teuer wie ein Boot neu zu kaufen. Klar die zeit darf man nicht Rechnen. Aber ich bin auch handwerklich begabt sag ich mal - da geht es unter die Kategorie Hobby. 

Wenn du möchtest kannst Du mir mal als PN deine E-Mailadresse schicken, dann schicke ich Dir mal Bilder von meinem Boot, wie es aussah und wi es jetzt aussieht


----------



## wombel23 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

besorg die ausreichen epoxyd harz und matte grobe und feine . frischhaltefolie, gewichte und dünne bretter, hab mein boot im segeljolle zum angelboot trööt drin da siehste dann wofür die sachen sind.


----------



## SpinnerFreund (26. November 2010)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*



wombel23 schrieb:


> besorg die ausreichen epoxyd harz und matte grobe und feine . frischhaltefolie, gewichte und dünne bretter, hab mein boot im segeljolle zum angelboot trööt drin da siehste dann wofür die sachen sind.



Hallo Wombel,

Du betreibst ja noch mehr Aufwand, als ich vorhabe zu veranstalten. Dann mal gutes gelingen dabei #h


----------



## canis777 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

http://www.gfk-tech.de/Produkte/Lacke/LackeStart.htm

Hier gibt es das Material günstig und wenn du da anrufst auch noch die nötigen Tipps dazu.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=3741 

Das Boot habe ich im letzten Frühjahr gebaut, 3,10 lang unten 1,00 m oben 1,50m + 0,50m Bordwandhöhe.
Material ist Industriesperrholz Okume 6mm + 8mm. Eichenleisten und als Sitze, Türfüllungen (Styrodur doppelt gesperrt, ist ultra leicht, hat Auftrieb und ist stabil.)

Motor Yamaha 5 PS Zweitakter.


----------



## SpinnerFreund (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*



canis777 schrieb:


> http://www.gfk-tech.de/Produkte/Lacke/LackeStart.htm
> 
> Hier gibt es das Material günstig und wenn du da anrufst auch noch die nötigen Tipps dazu.
> 
> ...




Nicht schlecht das kleine Teil.
Alles selber gebaut? Reicht der Platz für 2 1/2 Personen?

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## canis777 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Ja klappt, wir waren schon mit 3 Erwachsenen bei Hochwasser auf der Elbe.

Keine Probleme mit dem Boot, vorne und hinten sind Kästen mir Styropor gefüllt, eingebaut so das es nicht untergehen kann.

Das Halbzelt haben wir umgenäht so das ein Regenschutz vorhanden ist, allerdings nur bei geankertem Boot.

Alles Metall ist aus Edelstahl gefertigt. Hinten können Räder angeklemmt werden so das man es in das Wasser schieben oder aus dem Wasser ziehen kann.

Es wiegt ohne Motor ca 65 Kg, so das es zwei Erwachsene händeln können.


----------



## heinmama (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Hallo,

Respekt, klasse gemacht. Ich denke durch die Pontonform liegt es auch relativ stabil im Wasser. 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## volkerm (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Hallo,

bei Interesse:
bateau.com
Baupläne mit Materiallisten.
Da könnte man doch glatt mal...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## canis777 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Na für dich als Schiffsbautechniker sollte ein Bootbau  doch auch kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## SpinnerFreund (19. März 2011)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe dann mal heute meine freie Zeit und das schöne Wetter genutzt, um an meiner Baustelle weiter zu machen. Habe dann heute den Heckspiegel entfernt und den Rumpf etwas geschliffen.

Dabei fielen mir einige Löcher im Heckspiegel und das total vermoderte Holz des Spiegels auf. Holz ist nun komplett draußen und wird erneuert wenn mein Holz da ist.
Spiegel wird von innen komplett neu gemacht und von außen kommt ebenfalls nochmals Laminat drüber. Somit sollte es ordentlich halten und vor allem dich sein!

Am Rumpf fielen mir entlang der Unterwasserlinie auch ein paar Löcher auf. Auch diese werden ordentlich repariert und sind dann dicht...  |kopfkrat

Nachfolgend noch ein paar Bilder damit ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt.

Wenn das Holz da ist und der Boden eingebaut wird, führe ich diesen Thread weiter #6

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## SpinnerFreund (19. März 2011)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Da nicht alle Bilder in einen Beitrag passten, hier noch ein Nachtrag...


----------



## SpinnerFreund (19. März 2011)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

Und so sieht der Heckspiegel nun von innen aus...

Gruß
Dirk


----------



## SpinnerFreund (26. März 2011)

*AW: Angelboot selber bauen*

So:

heute waren dann sämtliche Metallteile und Laminatüberstände des Bootes dran. Durch eine sonderbare Fügung, habe ich ein Bosch Multitool für lau bekommen und konnte so wunderbar weiter am Boot arbeiten.

Heute habe ich den 3/4 Tag gesägt und geschliffen. Ging mit diesem Multitool recht einfach. Entsprechende Tool dran gesteckt und los ging es. Zu erst im Innenraum, wobei ich da leider keine Fotos gemacht habe. Zum Schluß dann die alte Farbe und ich nehme mal an es handelte sich um sowas wie altes Antifouling. Ging, obwohl das entsprechende Schleifpad recht klein ist, wirklich gut. Das Schleifergebnis kann man vielleicht an den Fotos sehen...

Gruß  #h
Dirk


----------

